# Egyptair strike



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRO: Egypt's national airline said on Friday it had suspended international flights for 12 hours because of a strike by air hostesses and stewards.

"Because of a strike by Egyptair aircrew affecting some early morning flights, the company decided to suspend its schedule of international departures from Cairo between 4:00am and 4:00pm (0200-1400 GMT)," a company statement said.

It said domestic operations were not affected by the industrial action, and added that it was doing "everything to contain the situation".

The national carrier's cabin crew have been on strike since dawn on Friday in an attempt to secure better working conditions.

Hundreds of passengers affected by the strike crowded into Cairo airport, and some remonstrated with employees of the airline, an AFP correspondent reported.

Since the fall last year of long-time strongman Hosni Mubarak, strike action has hit several sectors of an economy already badly affected by plummeting tourism revenues and reduced investment from overseas.

Egyptair strike hits international flights - Channel NewsAsia


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Such a dumb thing to do on so many levels 

- undermines confidence in Egypt 
- aggravates tourists
- shakes business confidence


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Nothing like shooting one's self in the foot!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Nothing like shooting one's self in the foot!


Lol...and egypt are very good at doing that....unfortunately


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

positive reinforcement: 

EgyptAir stewards suspended their strike Friday evening after Mohamed Gadallah, legal adviser to President Mohamed Morsy, brokered an agreement between them and the company. 

Tourism Minister Hesham Zaazou and Hossam Kamal, chairman of the Holding Company for EgyptAir, attended the meeting.

Al-Masry Al-Youm reported that work resumed at the airport after the agreement reached met all of the stewards' demands. Zaazou extended his apologies to travellers.

Update: Presidential adviser brokers EgyptAir strike end | Egypt Independent


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Such a dumb thing to do on so many levels
> 
> - undermines confidence in Egypt
> - aggravates tourists
> - shakes business confidence


What business confidence? Inflation is high, unemployment is high, even electricity is becoming spotty. The vast majority of Egyptians are tired of being exploited by a small group of oligarchs. Good for them for having the courage and organization to pull off a strike to fight for their basic rights. Hopefully more will follow.


----------



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

Predictably huge queues at check in this morning and several, including my, flights delayed .. lines at immigration not too bad though considering.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

dokki said:


> Predictably huge queues at check in this morning and several, including my, flights delayed .. lines at immigration not too bad though considering.





but at least your leaving


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And of course//

Hello and welcome to the forum,

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> What business confidence? Inflation is high, unemployment is high, even electricity is becoming spotty. The vast majority of Egyptians are tired of being exploited by a small group of oligarchs. Good for them for having the courage and organization to pull off a strike to fight for their basic rights. Hopefully more will follow.


The economy needs stability and confidence - foreign investment. As much as I believe the Egyptians workers need a better deal, this can I only be done in the back successful businesses. 

Confidence both inside and outside Egypt is vital


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> And of course//
> 
> Hello and welcome to the forum,
> 
> Maiden


Whoops wrong thread


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*So what did it prove?*



canuck2010 said:


> What business confidence? Inflation is high, unemployment is high, even electricity is becoming spotty. The vast majority of Egyptians are tired of being exploited by a small group of oligarchs. Good for them for having the courage and organization to pull off a strike to fight for their basic rights. Hopefully more will follow.



The fact that staff they can upset bosses by blackmailing the very international travellers they depend on for continual salaries, in my book is suicide, especially after a three year drought of western Europeans like myself and my investing tourists.

Do you know how easy it would be for major companies to pull the plug on Egypt altogether?

The International media is begging for a chance to expose the frailty and I for one am poised to help kill the industry off if these simple-minded general staff cannot find other ways of getting solutions without biting the very hands that feed them.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If Lufthansa flight attendants can go on strike to demand a 5% wage increase, then all the power to the Egyptair workers I'd say.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> If Lufthansa flight attendants can go on strike to demand a 5% wage increase, then all the power to the Egyptair workers I'd say.


Germany has a booming (ish) economy - big difference


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> If Lufthansa flight attendants can go on strike to demand a 5% wage increase, then all the power to the Egyptair workers I'd say.


I am struggling to see the relevance of your comment. The German economy is not in dire trouble like the Egyptian economy, and, perhaps more pertinently, The German economy is not heavily dependent upon a steady inflow of tourists. :confused2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egyptair crew had been demanding their rights for over a year before going on this strike. Management ignored them, then strike happens and boom! their claims are met. Yes, the Egyptian economy and specially the tourism sector cannot afford to lose any more income but, the way I see it, they will never be competitive until they all row in the same direction.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

CAIRODEMON said:


> I am struggling to see the relevance of your comment. The German economy is not in dire trouble like the Egyptian economy, and, perhaps more pertinently, The German economy is not heavily dependent upon a steady inflow of tourists. :confused2:


Exactly my thoughts 

This is the sort of misinformation given out by unions in the 80's. Sounds great but flawed.
Success is a prerequisite.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Whoops wrong thread


Good help is so hard to find.



:focus:


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I'm just speaking as an observer of events, but it seems to me the only way people ever get a better deal here is if they stand together and speak with one voice, and this is what they are starting to do in all walks to life, so good for them.


----------

